# Fullbag 166 Lifer



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Well I got the blade.... just reviewed it at the same time you did this one. lol


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Looking forward to reading it, lol


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I was definitely worried the Lifer may have been too stiff. Seems it's not. Good.

So definitely softer than D1 ++.
would you say about equal to D1 std or +?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Lifer is slightly softer than my Dupraz D1 6'+ which is my big POW ride.


----------

